# Ashtabula cranks



## Ernest Varney (Jul 6, 2019)

Looking for a set of ashtabula cranks, 7 to 7 1/2 in length if anyone has one please let me know


----------



## NNIWHCSCOTT (Apr 15, 2021)

Me too, but help Ernie out first!  Actually, I wanted Stamped, black 175-180’s haha!


----------



## Ernest Varney (Apr 20, 2021)

Ya I'm looking for 6 1/2 to 7 inch stamped as well


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 25, 2021)

BMX  museum.  Com

I've seen one set on there


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 25, 2021)

BMXmuseum.com For Sale / Ashtabula 165mm cranks
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## Ernest Varney (May 4, 2021)

Thanks penny price


----------



## Schwinny (May 6, 2021)

Most every Ashtabula crank Ive ever seen is a 6.5" arm (165mm) or shorter. Im sure they made longer arms but I dont run into them. I like one piece better than 3 piece BB's and I like the long arms on my road bikes. Ive only ever seen Asian one piece 7" (175mm) cranks, with the Japanese GT bayonet being my choice. Still harder to find cheap tho. I just bought one off the Bay last month and paid $50 plus shipping for an old rusty one.


----------



## bloo (May 6, 2021)

They exist, and are often longer than 6.5". The ones with "Ashtabula" forged in the arm are typically really long, probably 7" or 7-1/2". Back in the day most of them did NOT have the name forged in. There is also a 7" CR-MO Ashtabula that is chrome plated(!) and not marked at all except inside the BB. All of these typically had 28TPI Schwinn threads, but they did list 24TPI versions, so there are probably some 24TPI out there too.


----------



## PennyPrince (May 6, 2021)

BMXmuseum.com For Sale / 1979 7.5" Stamped Ashtabula Cranks
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## Schwinny (May 6, 2021)

bloo said:


> They exist, and are often longer than 6.5". The ones with "Ashtabula" forged in the arm are typically really long, probably 7" or 7-1/2". Back in the day most of them did NOT have the name forged in. There is also a 7" CR-MO Ashtabula that is chrome plated(!) and not marked at all except inside the BB. All of these typically had 28TPI Schwinn threads, but they did list 24TPI versions, so there are probably some 24TPI out there too.



Ashtabula is the goods, but I wouldn't want an arm that had the name cast in. I know you guys are talking BMX.
By the way, food for thought, An ashtabula Stem with the name cast in, went for over two hundred a few weeks ago on Ebay. It might have been more.... I saw the link here on the cabe


----------

